# What would you do?



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

So, I was doing laundry today and getting things out of the closet. I found a pair of shorts that belong to my husband with certain bodily fluids on the leg, and in the dried bodily fluids there was a hair. My hair is dark and curly. This hair was very light and wavy. We have had people in our closet during gatherings(its the size of a bedroon) but why would it be stuck in the stuff? Any advice on how to handle


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to say but you should do some investigating. Check his phone bill first, see if he is texting any strange numbers. See if you can get his phone.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

I dunno but hot dam you have a kick ass closet!!!

Seriously stay alert, look for out pattern behaviors...if you can afford hire a priv investigator..saves a lot of time and they usually find out very quickly...how tech savvy are you?


----------



## Rejectedliver (Jan 1, 2019)

What sort of bodily fluids ??? When was he last wearing those shorts and what colour is his "hair" Have you washed them ?? It requires some investigation IMO


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Keep for evidence. 

What kind of hair does his bosses' daughter, your friend, and/or his stripper have (prior thread) ? He has lied to you, gas lighted, rug swept before. You may want to get a PI?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

By itself its not that damning, lots of strange things happen. In conjunction with other evidence it looks bad.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

"I confronted him about continuing to lie and hide things"

Given the post you have made in the past, I'm thinking you know where this is headed.


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

CantBelieveThis said:


> I dunno but hot dam you have a kick ass closet!!!
> 
> Seriously stay alert, look for out pattern behaviors...if you can afford hire a priv investigator..saves a lot of time and they usually find out very quickly...how tech savvy are you?


He's more tech savvy than me. I've thought about putting the app on his phone that let's me look at everything he's doing, but I'm sure he would find it...


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

sunsetmist said:


> Keep for evidence.
> 
> What kind of hair does his bosses' daughter, your friend, and/or his stripper have (prior thread) ? He has lied to you, gas lighted, rug swept before. You may want to get a PI?


The stripper had blonde hair.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Monkie04 said:


> The stripper had blonde hair.


I think you know exactly what happened.

I am certain that cost him big bucks, which is an insult to his family.

You really need to sit him down and talk to him. You especially need to set boundaries with him on acceptable behavior you will and will not tolerate. While you can not force him to change his behavior, you can tell him what behavior you will accept and what behavior will lead to your leaving him. The choice is his, but he must live with the consequences. 

Good luck


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

OP, your replies are often one sentence long and you only answer one question out of the 8 or 10 you've been asked. Your threads are very difficult to participate in due to the extremely limited info you provide. 

Your stripper thread was posted back in *September*, but this discovery of his nasty stained shorts just happened- is that correct?

So why are we making references to what color the stripper's hair from back in September was if this stain just happened recently???? That's what I mean when I say you need to provide *clearer information* because otherwise, we're all just shooting in the dark at this point.

But this is the kind of stuff you've been dealing with being married to someone sleazy like him. The day will come when you can't keep deluding yourself into thinking that he hasn't crossed the line because he has. I'm willing to bet my house on it.

Do you _*honestly*_ think that the two times you've found evidence of his shady behavior are the ONLY two times he's ever gone over the line? That somehow magically, you just happened to find out about _both_ times and there's nothing else he's done that you DON'T know about? Oh man. 

This guy is a serial cheater. Sadly, you're going to find that out one day.


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> OP, your replies are often one sentence long and you only answer one question out of the 8 or 10 you've been asked. Your threads are very difficult to participate in due to the extremely limited info you provide.
> 
> Your stripper thread was posted back in *September*, but this discovery of his nasty stained shorts just happened- is that correct?
> 
> ...



I mentioned the strippers hair, because someone asked. And I figured some of the other questions(like what kind of bodily fluids) didn't need to be answered. I answered the questions that actually pertain to my info. And until I have actual proof, I know he won't admit. So I am investigating more. I'm sorry I don't usually have time to answer every single question. 3 kids is a lot of work...js


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> OP, your replies are often one sentence long and you only answer one question out of the 8 or 10 you've been asked. Your threads are very difficult to participate in due to the extremely limited info you provide.
> 
> Your stripper thread was posted back in *September*, but this discovery of his nasty stained shorts just happened- is that correct?
> 
> ...




Also, he does his laundry. I guess his shorts got tossed out and overlooked. I don't know when he wears anything because he drives a truck.


----------



## Rejectedliver (Jan 1, 2019)

Your in denial u know exactly what he did and does it matter who it was with -Stop fooloing yourself change the looks and get a laywer


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Monkie04 said:


> He's more tech savvy than me. I've thought about putting the app on his phone that let's me look at everything he's doing, but I'm sure he would find it...


I wouldn't then, you do have to install it properly and most cases you need root access, he will likely find.
Is easier maybe to stick a var (voice recorder) hidden in his car well somewhere, cheaters usually run their mouth about their cheating in their car , talking to AP or venting to someone else.
If you can afford I would still say hire a priv investigator, cheaters are always very unprepared to handle the covert operations and tailing of a priv investigator, they would never think u would do that, or simply believe u are incapable of doing or being where the priv investigator can...they want to think ahead of you, so you up their own game on them....
If you indeed catch them and confront him be prepared to hear some upset bs from them like "I cant believe u hired a priv investigator for me!!!"....and that's when u say, I cant believe u could cheat like a total scumbag.


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

I think a PI would cost too much. He's a truck driver. I'm trying to find a VAR that would work in his truck.


----------



## MZMEE (Apr 17, 2018)

I would bag it up for evidence and then keep my eyes open for anything else suspicious. This is a little tricky because now that this seed has been planted in your head, you could also start looking at innocent things as suspicious since suspicion is in the eye of the beholder. Keep a journal of things you deem suspicious but also be careful about creating a narrative that may not be true. good luck.


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

MZMEE said:


> I would bag it up for evidence and then keep my eyes open for anything else suspicious. This is a little tricky because now that this seed has been planted in your head, you could also start looking at innocent things as suspicious since suspicion is in the eye of the beholder. Keep a journal of things you deem suspicious but also be careful about creating a narrative that may not be true. good luck.



Well this isn't the first thing I've found. But I did bag it up and a hair of mine to show the difference.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh jeeeesus, he's a truck driver? Ever heard of lot lizards? 

For the record, if you ever get that cheater vibe off of a truck driver, police officer, military personnel, teacher, lawyer, or anyone in the medical field, chances are you can be 99.999999999999999% sure they are cheating.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Oh jeeeesus, he's a truck driver? Ever heard of lot lizards?
> 
> For the record, if you ever get that cheater vibe off of a truck driver, police officer, military personnel, teacher, lawyer, or anyone in the medical field, chances are you can be 99.999999999999999% sure they are cheating.


Sorry, I'm sure most will call this "unfair and stereotypical," but it's pretty much *bang on* from everything I've ever read, known, or seen.

I avoided cops and truck drivers like the *plague* when I was dating.

OP, now that I know he's basically away from home at times and can literally get away with virtually anything, that just confirms for me that he's a serial cheater. You said yourself you've found numerous things over the years that all point to shady behavior, so don't waste your money on a PI. You know exactly what he's up to. You'd be better off spending your money at a medical facility and getting a full panel of STD testing. I'm sorry, but you have to open your eyes here.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

If you are the same person posting on another forum, then your husband has more issues than just his likely cheating. Punching walls, hiding computer towers...

This man is abusive and likely cheating.


----------



## Monkie04 (Sep 16, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> If you are the same person posting on another forum, then your husband has more issues than just his likely cheating. Punching walls, hiding computer towers...
> 
> This man is abusive and likely cheating.


Not the same. He's not abusive. Shady, but never abusive.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Start your 180 now!


----------

